# 700+ Mile Club



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I just completed my first 700 mile + tank. DIC showed 47.9 and the math proved better at 48.8. I'm loving this car!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nicely done. I'm hoping to become a member of these high mileage clubs one day but that is terrific.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicely done. Now go for 800.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

567Chief said:


> I just completed my first 700 mile + tank. DIC showed 47.9 and the math proved better at 48.8. I'm loving this car!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They should make a badge for us on this also.. A simple 600, 700, or 800 then under the number make it say "club".. Just like with the Hypercruzer badges it's a bragging right.. Oh and I almost forgot.. Welcome to the club!!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We considered that. It would require 500, 600, 700, and 800. At some point in the future we would have to add 900 for the ECO-D. The problem would be that anyone driving an ECO would easily earn the 500 and then with a small amount of difficulty earn the 600. The higher numbers would be nearly impossible for non ECO MT and ECO-D drivers to achieve. Frankly, I didn't expect to see any gas automatics reach 700 miles on a tank. I'm glad you didn't listen to my expectations.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

567Chief said:


> I just completed my first 700 mile + tank. DIC showed 47.9 and the math proved better at 48.8. I'm loving this car!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's impressive. Is your Cruze a ECO or a Cruze D Eco?


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

CTD

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is kinda what I was thinking.. Mind you this is just me doodling at my desk, and I have no clue why there is a stick dog..











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> We considered that. It would require 500, 600, 700, and 800. At some point in the future we would have to add 900 for the ECO-D. The problem would be that anyone driving an ECO would easily earn the 500 and then with a small amount of difficulty earn the 600. The higher numbers would be nearly impossible for non ECO MT and ECO-D drivers to achieve. Frankly, I didn't expect to see any gas automatics reach 700 miles on a tank. I'm glad you didn't listen to my expectations.


I see what you mean but also think about it when Eco MT guys were talking about their gas mileage and how easy they could hit 600 and 700 miles I thought to myself that there is no way that I could ever do that but while driving I practiced driving and learned what the car liked and how it reacted to what I did.. Look at it like this I have an Auto ltz and I hit higher than what some Eco guys can do so I am proud to say that I am in the 700+ mile club (look at my sig) it could work the same way with the Eco or even the Eco-D yea sure they can hit 500 miles and 600 maybe 700 but stretch it like I did learn your car learn what it likes and doesn't then put up 850-900 miles and it would be the same feeling that say the ls guys would have for hitting 500 or 600.. It doesn't really have to be a big contest of who can get the highest it should be that they are proud of what they (owner) and the car have done together that way when they post something you can see that they have say a 600 Club badge and you look at their sig and they are in an ls you think to yourself whoa that's not to bad.. Just a thought..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's why we created two different hypercruzer badges. The gold level really does require either an optimal route, which you hit, or some serious and consistent hypermiling. Silver is 10% above the EPA estimates and can be achieved simply by listening to and applying your driver's ed instructor's defensive driving lessons. Gold is 20% above the EPA highway estimate, which is very difficult to maintain. My current tank is 22% above the EPA estimate - trust me it takes a lot of patience, calm and persistence to do this.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok cool.. I really wasn't sure what the 2 different badges were for.. Cool well atleast we had a productive convo throwing ideas around.. And what did you think of my little dog?? Lol can you tell I'm bored at work.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> And what did you think of my little dog?? Lol can you tell I'm bored at work..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Should of had him kissing a frog. Then Brian V would approve!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

567Chief said:


> I just completed my first 700 mile + tank. DIC showed 47.9 and the math proved better at 48.8. I'm loving this car!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congrats on your achievement! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Should of had him kissing a frog. Then Brian V would approve!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I don't know if I am that good of an artist.. Give me a few min I will give it a shot..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Should of had him kissing a frog. Then Brian V would approve!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



Here we go..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Frog on pile of rocks ;P


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 33545
> 
> Frog on pile of rocks ;P
> 
> ...


I believe I have been one upped.. :not_worthy:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I find this amusing. (srs)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiteAndBright - I just moved the two threads where we developed the HyperCruzer badges from the VIP Room to the Fuel Economy forums. I also added a link to them in the second post of the stickied HyperCruzer Badge thread and added a post at the end of the thread. When I check for this badge I always open the stickied thread - I can't remember the actual numbers so I look them up.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/16826-i-have-idea-new-badge.html 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/19097-hypercruzers.html. 

Read them in order. There are 400+ posts between these two threads.

I liked the dog.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I still haven't had a 700 mile tank.. Two in the 690 range and then the 803 tank.. Side note for Mike or anyone else that knows.. how do I get my fuelly account onto my profile?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the right side of your fuelly page there is a link to different badges you can use. Copy the BB Code for the fuelly badge you want to use and paste it into your signature. It may take a few tries to get what you want.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you again Mike. Steve


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done chief.. Nice to have another diesel putting some great numbers on the board.. Can't let the eco boys have all the fun..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I know there will be a few Gents looking to Gather that Badge OB .
700 mile club that has a certain ring to it , I will have to work towards that now !


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Wonder if anyone could get custom plates made up for the front of the car with our max miles/tank on it.. might not cost too much


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at CleanMPG Store for bumper stickers and license plate frames.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

http://Www.Get-g.com


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

going for 800 . 700 is a easy task for this car


----------

